# Looking to buy Prius, what's best bang for buck need advice



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

I see a 2008 prius with 113,262 miles for 6k is that good enough bang for buck or should I get a newer Prius for a little more? need advice here or do you suggest a different car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Has the battery been changed ?


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah said the battery had been changed 2 years ago


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

If he has proof if the battery change, then get a Toyota mechanic to inspect the car, find every little thing wrong with it and use those defects to haggle a lower price and then buy the car.


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

What are some other cars you guys would suggest?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Camry Hybrid, Civic, Honda Insight, Corolla, basically anything reliable, cheap, with good or great fuel economy. 
Prius is the best of all if you want to MAXIMIZE your income thought.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

$6k is too much , I wouldn't pay over $4500 for that year mileage of prius


----------



## hijinxu (Apr 27, 2017)

2008 for about 3k-3.5k with a bunch of miles. Look for a replaced battery.


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Ive only seen them for 6k for 2007/2008 wheres the 3k ones?


----------



## hijinxu (Apr 27, 2017)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/6186908502.html

Not a perfect deal, but proof of concept. Mine had 200k and was 3150 out the door.. but the deals are out there. That said there were two of us refreshing Craigslist like madmen for weeks.

Seems like you're in LA.. so it may be difficult.

That's the other thing.. I bought the car with a friend. I work Friday thru Monday and he works Tuesday through Friday mid day. That cuts your cost in half.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

I drive a 2009 Prius w/ almost 140,000. Got it for 5K. NO issues. Just change oil and tire rotation. Just did struts and shocks. 

Found it on c-list. Best decision I ever made. 

Has HID lights, heated seats, HD radio, leather seats, etc. It was their top of the line model.

I also like Altima Hybrid and Ford Escape hybrid. If you are not into the Prius.


----------



## nick caronn (Mar 1, 2017)

Way better ratings, way cheaper to repair, wayyyyyyy less ugly. ford fusion hybrid


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

2017 Lincoln Navigator L. With the 40/20/40 2nd row seat option, you can haul seven pax in comfort with room in the back for odds and ends. Get the 4wd model, and that puppy will go almost anywhere if you put BF Goodrich T/A KO2 All-Terrain tires on it.

Granted it only gets about 400 feet/gallon, and costs a little less than $80,000, but look at it like this...

Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, and the illustrious Travis K. didn't get rich without taking a few chances!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> 2017 Lincoln Navigator L. With the 40/20/40 2nd row seat option, you can haul seven pax in comfort with room in the back for odds and ends. Get the 4wd model, and that puppy will go almost anywhere if you put BF Goodrich T/A KO2 All-Terrain tires on it.
> 
> Granted it only gets about 400 feet/gallon, and costs a little less than $80,000, but look at it like this...
> 
> ...


Except none of the emphasized features differ from older Navis or Expys for just a few grand...

Mine's got 4wd & BFG KO2's too lol

Btw, this is one of those vehicles where if you DIDNT get factory "captain chairs", you ditch the middle seat of the 40/20/40 row for a passageway into the back

PS Steve Jobs croaked young and Travis got fired from his own company...oh and Jobs got fired too


----------



## Ridesharefam (Jul 1, 2017)

My husband leased a Prius from a local Car rideshare leasing company here in Tempe AZ and all the cars they had were junk. The batteries were constantly faulty. He had to constantly send it back in to the shop to get fixed and they most of the time did not get it fixed. Alot of down time. If it was me I would purchase a car that is a 4 cyl and call it a day. Too many people get caught up in the whole Prius thing but my husband drove with several leased Prius's and he paid just as much gas as he did a regular 4 cyl car. Just saying!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd save for a gen 3. It has a regular gas tank, not that bladder thing.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'd save for a gen 3. It has a regular gas tank, not that bladder thing.


I agree. You can buy a 2010 gen3 for less than $11K. I own a 2015, 50mpg day in/out with A/C on. In 52 k miles, I've only spent on one set of tires and oil changes. Only heard good thing from riders about my Prius.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I drive a 2012 Nissan Altima. Got it used @ 36,000 miles for $14,000 18 months ago. 4,200 L/U rides later, I added 51,000 miles in LV. Car performs good with very good fuel efficiency and has a big trunk. It's like a sports car and handles well. One problem tho...****** fluid can boil and lose effectiveness in the CVT ******. Get 2013 or newer only as fluid cooler was improved. Or, get a much older one at a bargain price, but not in hot climates. Altima is an OK car but don't overpay for a used one.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

nick caronn said:


> Way better ratings, way cheaper to repair, wayyyyyyy less ugly. ford fusion hybrid


What year and how about tips? $$


----------

